# Legator Guitars?



## Imperius (Feb 2, 2013)

Shadows Fall just had a facebook post showing off one of their guitars. It said it was a Legator which I had never heard of. They have some nice looking 6s, 7s, and 8s. I don't really know anything about them though. 

Ninja Series N8-300-Pro 8 String Legator Electric Guitar

Ninja Series N7-200-SE 7 String Legator Electric Guitar

Ninja Series N7 300-PRO 7 String Legator Electric Guitar

I don't really know what to make of that V with the weird edge on it.


----------



## mike90t09 (Feb 2, 2013)

I've never heard of them. Not to stoked about the designs though lol


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 2, 2013)

Website won't even work for me 

Think the site's down.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 2, 2013)

those links are broken dude


----------



## shawnperolis (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't even load the webpage. =(


----------



## metalmatt420 (Feb 2, 2013)

I saw this too, jon donais has been with washburn, esp, and bc rich all within like a 5 year span, I really don't get it.... but those face erasers were so sexy


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 2, 2013)

It seems that they are a brand new company that just debuted at this NAMM. I'm not a fan (they look rather cheap to me), but the 400 and up series are MIJ. So maybe they are good? 

For the folks who can't get the site to load;

The 8-string;










And the 7's (26.5", neck through);


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm digging that 8er.

But this one...





Whoa.


----------



## crg123 (Feb 2, 2013)

^ that headstock. Its always good to see new guitars on he market but stylistically these designs dont click with me. Just my opinion though


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 2, 2013)

crg123 said:


> ^ that headstock. Its always good to see new guitars on he market but stylistically these designs dont click with me. Just my opinion though



Yea, the headstock makes me raise an eyebrow, but I love the finish


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 2, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Yea, the headstock makes me raise an eyebrow, but I love the finish



Too much black stain in a quilt, not enough sanding back. If that's a real top, then it kills all the chatoyance.


----------



## Wolf 6 (Feb 3, 2013)

They didn't debut at this NAMM as far as I know, I've seen them on Facebook for quite awhile now. The 8 is new along with one of the 7's cause they only had one when I first came across them


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 3, 2013)

Man1: "Hey, let's start a guitar company, where we use very standard designs."
Man2: "Yes! Because there aren't enough production guitars in standard styles."
Man1: "And then let's make our own hardware and wind our own pickups so people can't have what they're comfortable with."
Man2: "We'll have a couple different lines of them, with no seemingly obvious difference."
Man1: "But we'll make them all overseas in what we'll call "our" factory, but it will really be a place every other guitar is made."
Man2: "Should we just do really generic finishes too?"
Man1: "Excellent idea! And then let's give them names like "Ninja" that don't really seem to have anything to do with the guitar itself. People will think it's cool just because of the name!"
Man2: "And then we'll price it above what would make people want to order it, as opposed to picking something up at GC."
Man1: "But we won't post the prices on the website!"

Repeat ad nauseum until there are more generic guitar companies than people on Earth.


----------



## downburst82 (Feb 3, 2013)

^^1000X THIS!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 3, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Man1: "Hey, let's start a guitar company, where we use very standard designs."
> Man2: "Yes! Because there aren't enough production guitars in standard styles."
> Man1: "And then let's make our own hardware and wind our own pickups so people can't have what they're comfortable with."
> Man2: "We'll have a couple different lines of them, with no seemingly obvious difference."
> ...



That's hilarious and sad! Sadlarious!

And too true!

These look sorta comfy on the neck heel, but other than that they might as well be no-name generic "factory ordered" stuff.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Man1: "Hey, let's start a guitar company, where we use very standard designs."
> Man2: "Yes! Because there aren't enough production guitars in standard styles."
> Man1: "And then let's make our own hardware and wind our own pickups so people can't have what they're comfortable with."
> Man2: "We'll have a couple different lines of them, with no seemingly obvious difference."
> ...




Ahahaha! I was thinking the same!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 3, 2013)

Their 7-string with the 26.5 scale looks alright. But no single-cuts? And I haven't been much of an 8 in a row headstock kind of guy.

I wouldn't mind trying one though.


----------



## aawshred (Feb 7, 2013)

the 8s and 7s were great guitars. 8s were far better than the ibanez production models without a doubt. 

Tosin has one, and when i talked to him about he said that it was a great guitar as far as its price range goes. 

the 8s are what impressed me though, tight low string and low action which is so rare with a lot of 8s.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 7, 2013)

aawshred said:


> Tosin has one, and when i talked to him about he said that it was a great guitar as far as its price range goes.




The price range being?


----------



## kris_jammage (Feb 7, 2013)

Pretty fugly IMO, all of them.


----------



## oniduder (Feb 7, 2013)

no, just no


----------



## TheOddGoat (Feb 7, 2013)

"Oh shit, the pickup doesn't fit... Hmmm, let's just have a jaggy here for it."


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 7, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Man1: "Hey, let's start a guitar company, where we use very standard designs."
> Man2: "Yes! Because there aren't enough production guitars in standard styles."
> Man1: "And then let's make our own hardware and wind our own pickups so people can't have what they're comfortable with."
> Man2: "We'll have a couple different lines of them, with no seemingly obvious difference."
> ...





I don't think the 7's and 8's are utterly horrible, but this made me laugh 

They should lose the pickup rings. If they alter the body shape slightly for familiarity but with a innovative twist, lose the rings, and get creative with the finishes, these could look promising. Oh, and add different shapes, too. The 26.5" scale is a big plus, though.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 7, 2013)

TheOddGoat said:


> "Oh shit, the pickup doesn't fit... Hmmm, let's just have a jaggy here for it."





First laugh of the day.


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd let them send me one....if I were famous, but I don't know if I'd want to buy one.

Like Hollowway said...Ninja??? Why the weird name?


----------



## Malkav (Feb 8, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


>


 
Is it just me or on this one is there something funny going on with the spacing of the high E ferrule?


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah. It looks a little more spaced from the others. You know, looking closer, it may be the B Ferrule isn't where it should be. The B Ferrule has the B string angled going into the bridge. 

Someone's math is fukked.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Feb 8, 2013)

TheOddGoat said:


> "Oh shit, the pickup doesn't fit... Hmmm, let's just have a jaggy here for it."



That is... umm... it's just... well... I don't even know what to say about that.


----------



## aawshred (Feb 14, 2013)

There's a bunch of pictures of Josh Travis (danza, glass cloud) playing a Legator 8 that looks awesome. Just on his facebook wall, and his current profile picture.


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2013)

aawshred said:


> There's a bunch of pictures of Josh Travis (danza, glass cloud) playing a Legator 8 that looks awesome. Just on his facebook wall, and his current profile picture.



Yeah, he was rocking one on Sunday.


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 14, 2013)

I dig that 8, but some of those headstock designs are a bit _out there_ to say the least. The 8-string looks like a fine workhorse though, so if the price is right...

EDIT:Now that I've read up on it, it's a big NO for that 8. 26.5" scale? No way man, not with a low E...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2013)

Know nothing ab em but going on aesthetics alone... 

The super strats look like KxK knockoffs.


----------



## aawshred (Feb 15, 2013)

at NAMM all the 8s had a 27.5 inch scale.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 27, 2013)

aawshred said:


> There's a bunch of pictures of Josh Travis (danza, glass cloud) playing a Legator 8 that looks awesome. Just on his facebook wall, and his current profile picture.



They're currently building him a custom 9-string.

Looks like he's not with Strictly 7 anymore?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 28, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> They're currently building him a custom 9-string.
> 
> Looks like he's not with Strictly 7 anymore?



I'm not surprised, he wouldn't be the first.


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

The 8 Josh is playing has a 30" scale while the 9 will have a 31", it definitely seems like he has moved onto Legator, the guitar sounded great live.


----------



## aawshred (Mar 9, 2013)

ThatBeardGuy said:


> The 8 Josh is playing has a 30" scale while the 9 will have a 31", it definitely seems like he has moved onto Legator, the guitar sounded great live.



Really? His is probably custom, which would make sense. did you get to talk to him at the show?


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Mar 9, 2013)

aawshred said:


> Really? His is probably custom, which would make sense. did you get to talk to him at the show?



Yep. I noticed he was chilling by the merch table so I asked him a bunch of questions, he's a really friendly guy.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2013)

ThatBeardGuy said:


> Yep. I noticed he was chilling by the merch table so I asked him a bunch of questions, he's a really friendly guy.



He sure is.


----------



## User Name (Mar 9, 2013)

they all look ugly plain and cheap. not interested


----------



## codycarter (Apr 8, 2013)

looks like DL has joined the "fuck Strictly 7 sig, give me a Legator" trend

The fanboy in me screams "get one", but the snobby little girl in me shrugs with disappointment.
Maybe they will come out with something a little better looking with less mediocre specs


----------



## aawshred (Apr 8, 2013)

codycarter said:


> looks like DL has joined the "fuck Strictly 7 sig, give me a Legator" trend



Where'd you hear that?


----------



## ExtendedRange (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe if the saved off the body thickness and only gave me dark wood options with BKPs. But no, these just won't do, they look like every other guitar that coincidentally also looks like all other guitars.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 8, 2013)

codycarter said:


> looks like DL has joined the "fuck Strictly 7 sig, give me a Legator" trend
> 
> The fanboy in me screams "get one", but the snobby little girl in me shrugs with disappointment.
> Maybe they will come out with something a little better looking with less mediocre specs



Funny, considering he just had Legion track their entire new album on his S7 custom. They must be paying him to say that.


----------



## codycarter (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh no, I was just speculating :x
His signature and profile is off the website, the acacia strain was posting about Legator, and I could have swore I saw somewhere that him and Josh Travis are making the move to Legator.


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 9, 2013)

Legator Guitars Sponsored Artists

Josh Travis is on there and as mentioned is no longer on the strictly 7 site..so its safe to say he has made the switch.

f.y.i - DL is still on the strictly 7 site

http://strictly7.com/category/artists/


----------



## MikeK (Apr 9, 2013)

Hard for me to imagine Josh playing a 26.5" 8 string, which is what their site says^.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Apr 9, 2013)

crg123 said:


> ^ that headstock. Its always good to see new guitars on he market but stylistically these designs dont click with me. Just my opinion though



Maybe because every one of their guitars looks like a knockoff of someone else's design?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the headstock but the rest is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Shredmon (Apr 9, 2013)

im very curious about these...... I just hope they will be available in europe too.......Want an 8 String of these....
Greets


----------



## MikeH (Apr 15, 2013)

Saw The Acacia Strain last night. The reason they name dropped Legator is because one of their live guitarists is using them. DL is still with S7.

Oh, and Devin Shidaker is now in TAS.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Apr 15, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Man1: "Excellent idea! And then let's give them names like "Ninja" that don't really seem to have anything to do with the guitar itself. People will think it's cool just because of the name!"



Car companies are a billion times worse about this. 

Chevy Cobalt, which is rarely any shade of blue.
Hyundai Tiburon, which doesn't have shark fins at all. 
Kia Rio, which is not made of water.
Dodge Dart, which doesn't have a metal point on the tip.
Ford Escape, which is far too big and slow to get away from anything.
Jeep Wrangler, which has no rope to wrangle anything. 
Toyota Avalon, which doesn't play shitty new age music.


----------



## HurrDurr (Apr 15, 2013)

Skygoneblue said:


> Car companies are a billion times worse about this.
> 
> Chevy Cobalt, which is rarely any shade of blue.
> Hyundai Tiburon, which doesn't have shark fins at all.
> ...


 

I can't begin to describe how much I'm laughing at this, lol


----------



## thealexkelley (Apr 23, 2013)

Skygoneblue said:


> Car companies are a billion times worse about this.
> 
> 
> Jeep Wrangler, which has no rope to wrangle anything.









Oh really now?

But back O/T these guitars do look interesting, I would like to try them out


----------



## metal4ever (Jul 1, 2015)

I was endorsed by Legator for a couple of years, so I know the product well. That being said, I was provided Korean models, which are outstanding instruments, from top to bottom. The Chinese made ones are made much cheaper, and sound and play cheaper for sure.
They've been around since 2012 I believe, which was when I first found them. They are really only interested in the metal scene, everyone else be damned. They don't know blues, rock, country or jazz even exists as an art form. Shred metal is their game.
The guitars are made in same factories as Fenders, Gibsons, etc. in Korea and China and Gibson and Fender also call them "their" factories. All manufacturers do, so that is not being dishonest or decietful.
I understand all the negativity surrounding the brand, as all new entries are dissed by everyone. Really, is ESP a real guitar? Same basic thing as the Chinese legators. Plus, I'm sure there are dedicated Schecter, Ibanez, ESP, Jackson etc. people on here dissing Legator as a matter of practice, which is dishonest isn't it?
The headstocks? Fugly pretty much covers it. Check out the basses... Super fugly.
The prices were about $100 - $200 more than comparable guitars from other manufacturers it seems. But I've been told they lowered them a little, and it's probably a little too late though. First impressions? You only get one chance.
All that being said, a good bud of mine that played with Nugent for years, you all know who that is, was endorsed by them this year and he's raving about their American made Les Paul looking guitar, a Helio. Says it's as good as or better than most of the Paul's he's played. but they also sell for $3,000 and up!
It all comes down to this. Would I pay for a Legator with my hard earned money? In a word, no, but I still play both of mine regularly, and they are great guitars (remember, Korean models, not Chinese).
They've got some of the best finishes I've ever seen though, even on their cheaper guitars. The tops are real, what else would they be, fake? Wilkins does a lot of their American guitars, and he's an incredible artist.
Hope this info helps.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 2, 2015)

> Plus, I'm sure there are dedicated Schecter, Ibanez, ESP, Jackson etc. people on here dissing Legator as a matter of practice, which is dishonest isn't it?


You really think those brands that sell millions give a fart about them ? 
Oh, and Posts: 1. Good job !


----------



## vick1000 (Jul 2, 2015)

Necro bump for Legator marketing?


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 3, 2015)

If this:



> t all comes down to this. Would I pay for a Legator with my hard earned money? In a word, no...



is the best their marketing can do...they're in trouble.


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2015)

> Really, is ESP a real guitar? Same basic thing as the Chinese legators.


Wut 

I think this man is confused


----------



## raidboxx (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 21, 2017)

SHILL


----------



## BangandBreach (Jul 22, 2017)

metal4ever said:


> I was endorsed by Legator for a couple of years, so I know the product well. That being said, I was provided Korean models, which are outstanding instruments, from top to bottom. The Chinese made ones are made much cheaper, and sound and play cheaper for sure.
> They've been around since 2012 I believe, which was when I first found them. They are really only interested in the metal scene, everyone else be damned. They don't know blues, rock, country or jazz even exists as an art form. Shred metal is their game.
> The guitars are made in same factories as Fenders, Gibsons, etc. in Korea and China and Gibson and Fender also call them "their" factories. All manufacturers do, so that is not being dishonest or decietful.
> I understand all the negativity surrounding the brand, as all new entries are dissed by everyone. Really, is ESP a real guitar? Same basic thing as the Chinese legators. Plus, I'm sure there are dedicated Schecter, Ibanez, ESP, Jackson etc. people on here dissing Legator as a matter of practice, which is dishonest isn't it?
> ...



Didn't take long for a shill to show up


----------



## exo (Jul 22, 2017)

BangandBreach said:


> Didn't take long for a shill to show up




Uh.......you just quoted a two year old post that showed up two years after the thread itself was started. Just sayin'


----------



## marcwormjim (Jul 22, 2017)

You've got a rebuttal coming in 2019, buddy.


----------



## crazyprofessor (Jul 22, 2017)

I wouldn't mind this


----------



## BangandBreach (Jul 22, 2017)

exo said:


> Uh.......you just quoted a two year old post that showed up two years after the thread itself was started. Just sayin'


I should have added something to indicate sarcasm, boy is my face red.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 22, 2017)

I randomly happened to have just watched that Legator honest review a couple days ago... do people actually still buy these? With so many companies out there I can't believe people still would.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 22, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> I randomly happened to have just watched that Legator honest review a couple days ago... do people actually still buy these? With so many companies out there I can't believe people still would.


have you watched the latest achievement of their craftsmanship and QC? the one wiht the 0 fret?, someone post it on another Legator tread here and there was around in various FB groups. 
http://sevenstring.org/threads/any-good-on-legator-guitars.319023/page-2



sure that picture of that new model looks cool, nice colors..... but big old NOPE


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 23, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> have you watched the latest achievement of their craftsmanship and QC? the one wiht the 0 fret?, someone post it on another Legator tread here and there was around in various FB groups.
> http://sevenstring.org/threads/any-good-on-legator-guitars.319023/page-2
> 
> 
> ...



I just read all the updates... thanks! And dafuq? Someone needs to do a PSA about this company.


----------

